# Proper Use of Tenacity (Mesotrione)



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

It seems that there are quite a few people that seem to think that multiple apps of blanket spray of Tenacity should be their 1st line of defense for controlling any type of weeds. While, I agree that Tenacity is a great product, but it has to be used at the right time for the right situation.

I've seen post using tenacity on broadleaf weeds. I've seen post of using tenacity as a regular blanket post emergent herbicide. I've seen post using tenacity as a sole herbicide to control poa triv and poa annua. Using tenacity as a pre-em on established lawns when not overseeding.

IMO, it would be cheaper, faster, and better results for people to stick with the basics like pre-em, 3-way, quinclorac, triclopyr, and/or glypho. Then use tenacity during seeding or to target/identify hard to kill grassy weeds.

Edit: Clarified broadleaf weeds.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

As somebody that owns a bottle of Tenacity I wholeheartedly agree with your post.

It is great at those specific use cases, but there are better products when not reseeding.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Its highlighting of Poa in my yard has been immensely helpful at hand pulling them whenever i have the time. 2oz acre rate was more than enough to do just that. I agree, there are 3 way herbicides that will destroy most of what people are facing, or just hand pulling...


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I actually have a love hate relationship with the stuff. It's amazing for sure. But its slow as molasses, makes the lawn totally fugly and I hate the viscosity of the stuff when measuring, mixing and cleaning. I pretty much avoid it unless I need it to do something no other herbicide can do.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Agreed I avoid it unless I have to. Way easier to go the classic route, big fan of quinclorac I get great results. A 3way mix gets 90% of what's out there


----------



## passabledave (Apr 19, 2021)

I bought a bottle a couple of months ago but haven't even opened it yet. I think it's the first "next level" thing people like me hear about when they start digging deeper, and then it's a letdown when you read that the $10 box store 3-way is going to do a better job.


----------



## sirvictory444 (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a dozen nice black walnut trees. Your advice doesn't apply to me. Mesotrione is listed as safe to use around. I don't see enough posts that bother to tell people about the risks of herbicides around ornamental trees. Even weed n feed bags can cause harm.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

sirvictory444 said:


> I have a dozen nice black walnut trees. Your advice doesn't apply to me. Mesotrione is listed as safe to use around. I don't see enough posts that bother to tell people about the risks of herbicides around ornamental trees. Even weed n feed bags can cause harm.


I should've been clearer, when I said broadleaf. I should've said broadleaf weeds. I never meant to say that it wasn't safe for broadleaf trees.


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

I used Tenacity for the first time on my lawn...I've used Callisto on corn fields many times and have been overly impressed with the effectiveness. I bought some Tzone SE as I don't think Tenacity will take care of everything. Lots of HPPD resistance in our local area from people spraying 1/2 rates on commercial corn to save money.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

I used 2 applications of full strength about 3-4 weeks apart last fall and it was nothing short of a tactical nuke for my crabgrass and clover. It was incredible.

It's shown decent results this spring. I've done 2 apps of full strength of it for spot-treating poa A and it's pretty 50/50 on if it kills if off, but it curiously hasn't done anything to the clover.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

spaceman_spiff said:


> It's shown decent results this spring. I've done 2 apps of full strength of it for spot-treating poa A and it's pretty 50/50 on if it kills if off, but it curiously hasn't done anything to the clover.


Same here seems to have no affect on the clover at all. I overseered some and am waiting a little longer to hit with with something more directed.


----------

